# Hooker knocks on my door.(NOT A JOKE)



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

This morning the door bell rings at 7.00am, I am not expecting anyone but I open up. There is a LARGE black women standing there and I ask "can I help you" the firstthing she says is "do you have company", I say no just me and my wife, then she says " O I didn t know you were married" like she knew me or something. Then she turns and walks toward my van and I think I see her squat down. so I run out there thinking I am being robbed. When I come around the corner I see she is getting into a small 4 door car that I did not see behind my van. I stop her and anthoe girl in the car and start to question them. It turns out they were hookers trying solict from me. Rmember this is 7am I tell them no thank and ask them to leave. 
I can not believe that someone would go to a strangers home and ask for sex like that. I know one thing as soon as I get a job I AM MOVING.
By the way this was on atwood dr near ESP


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's crazy!! Just goes to show you what this economy is like. Hookers are having to cold call now.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

How much?????

Haha!!!!


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

PurpleNGold said:


> How much?????
> 
> Haha!!!!


 you really dont want to know. If you had to pay by the pound it would cost a weeks pay. All it cost me was my breakfast, could stomach anything after that


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Door-to-Door prostitution? What a novel concept.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

That's funny! That's pretty darn brave of them to do.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Seatmech86 said:


> Door-to-Door prostitution? What a novel concept.


until you knock on the mayor's door!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, you were getting ready to get robbed................... If you told her you were alone and to come in, then she could start screaming rape, she had a witness that would back her up............. You are VERY lucky nothing happened... Call me paranoid, but I do not think that this was an innocent "crack" solicitation........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Seatmech86 said:


> Door-to-Door prostitution? What a novel concept.


New OBAMA CARE!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> Dude, you were getting ready to get robbed................... If you told her you were alone and to come in, then she could start screaming rape, she had a witness that would back her up............. You are VERY lucky nothing happened... Call me paranoid, but I do not think that this was an innocent "crack" solicitation........


Or they are looking for an unoccupied "gone to work" place to break into.
Knock on door........no answer, no dogs...........break in.
If dogs make noise, go somewhere else.
Knock on door and someone answers..............make up some story as to why they knocked and leave.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Boatjob1 said:


> Dude, you were getting ready to get robbed................... If you told her you were alone and to come in, then she could start screaming rape, she had a witness that would back her up............. You are VERY lucky nothing happened... Call me paranoid, but I do not think that this was an innocent "crack" solicitation........


 That was my first thought also.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Kingfish514 said:


> If you had to pay by the pound it would cost a weeks pay.


That's funny as heck. But in all seriousness, I agree with Boatjob1, you were being set up.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You could have been a statistic.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Small world... Just this mornin' as my coffee brewed, I was bored and callin' hookers and giving them addresses to random nice lookin' places I picked off of google street view...

I guess this proves your place is decent lookin' in the neighborhood...

Brent


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That was my wife trying to get me some gas money for the boat..!!!


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

New to the forum so hello everybody , could this be a new business model after visiting Pensacola Beach on Memorial weekend . Kinda hard on them ole gales that weekend from what I have seen.


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

chicken head, chicken head,
friendly neighborhood chick head,
see her peck on your lap,
see her lay on her back,
hey, heyyyyy.......
there goes a chicken head!!!!

set to "spiderman"

we don`t have hookers in p,cola
we got chicken heads.....


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

barebones1 said:


> chicken head, chicken head,
> friendly neighborhood chick head,
> see her peck on your lap,
> see her lay on her back,
> ...


Here ya go...





Memphis' finest.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you know i might have this sense of humor cause im not married but as soon as i found out what big mamma wanted i woulda turned around and said " honey(your wife) , someones at the door for you!" haha. just my two cents


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Obviously your reputation has preceded you...Congrats for making the Prostitution Hall of Fame!


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

No, it wasn't me!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

TJ Hooker said:


> No, it wasn't me!


NOW THATS GOT ME ROLLIN AROUND :lol::lol:


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

how big a ole girl was she?


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Jighead said:


> how big a ole girl was she?


 well Im 250 and she made me look small, and she had to be at least 6'


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that is what I call customer service! I think other local business' should follow that strategy.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Used to happen all the time when I worked on the road. Sometimes we had no choice and had to stay at the Rob You Inn. Every night they made there rounds.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

You sure Big'un was a she??


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha that reminded me of about 5 years ago. I was headed to work about 5:30 am in my truck. As I was exiting the neighborhood my windows were rolled down. I heard a ladies voice say '' Hey Hey''. I slowed down and a skinny blonde says '' Can you please give me a ride around the corner''. I was running early anyhow and let her in. 
First thing she says is '' Can I borrow ten dollars '' I said '' lady I don't know you and you want to BORROW ten dollars''
She gave me directions to her house that was around the corner. 
She then says '' Look I need five bucks you want a B*** J** ''
By this time we were at the house. I said*''I think its time for you to get out of my truck '' I forgot about that until reading your story. But hey I never at at home prostitute delivery. Haha


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

i've been in Pensacola for a week and a half and had no less then 4-5 people come to the house to solicit services (lawn care, windshield cracks filed) these people have so balls coming up to someones house that very well may be armed to the teeth.


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

*Charter question?*

Posted in wrong spot, moved to new topic


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Folks here in Destin that do that are always surprised when I answer the door open carry, they step back stutter and leave shortly thereafter.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure what happened to my reply but I can't find it.

The samething happened to me one night. She kept beating on my door between 2 and 6 am. Finally I realized I was not going to get any sleep until I let her out.....


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL @ Outside!:thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> Not sure what happened to my reply but I can't find it.
> 
> The samething happened to me one night. She kept beating on my door between 2 and 6 am. Finally I realized I was not going to get any sleep until I let her out.....


 hahahahahaha :notworthy:


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Not sure what happened to my reply but I can't find it.
> 
> The samething happened to me one night. She kept beating on my door between 2 and 6 am. Finally I realized I was not going to get any sleep until I let her out.....


 Thats funny right there.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

The worst ever is Memphis TN. The prime contractor I subed for officed downtown. Everytime I would pull out of their office there were hookers walking in front of the truck. Nice big sores, rotten teeth smiling at you. It was like that all the time and the cops did not care.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

had a knock on my door one nightlate, man said he was out of gas, wanted to come in and use phone, i shut and locked door went out to my shop, brought him a can with gas in it, 5gall, asked him to just leave empty can on my front porch. he didnt bring it back, next day neighbor said he knocked on his door,also after he left neighbor lookes out on nine mile road, said nobody was out of gas. he didnt know i always have a pistol in right hand behind door if i even do open door at night, wont usually. last monday was at ice machine close to navy base, 500am, heard someone behind us, thought dang didnt bring gun, was going on base. cab driver got killed at wind dixe there, few years ago. Was lady, said i got dropped off here dont have money for cab. dang, i only had 20.00 till end of month. dont like people walking up behind me after dark.I have about 18.00 left, get paid last buisness day of month.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

They had warning on channel 3 news couple days ago, said warning, man going around down asking to use phone, old scam, sometime ask to come in use restroom, if they dont try to rob u will steal any drugs in vanity. also beware mag sellsmen, cleaning supplies, and numerous more. they left my house walked over to neighbors knocked on their door ,unlocked.Neighbors were in back yard. people left with neighbors purse.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I wish a sorry SOB would come F with me!!! I wouldn't waste a second to shoot a goon!!!I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6!!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

+1 purpleandgold. Dang mediacom salesman just rang my doorbell at 7:30. He didn't know it but I was ready to fill him up with 40 cal hollow points. I aint afraid of much but when I get an unannouced visitor it always makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. No one stops by unannounced here, and ringing the doorbell is a deff. No no. Oh but mediocercom does have a purty good special right now 12 months internet 10megs and video for 69$ a month.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

om my front door i have, no solicters, ,bad dog. sheriffs department said if u have that u could call and have people arrested. i have that to try and keep some of the scammers away. i had a adt man come to door after dark, by himself. i asked him to leave, he argured with me, i said cant u read? he said that dont mean nothing. i said stay one more second and ill show u. he didnt work for adt, no paperwork, nothing. a few weeks later i had some real adt salesmen come up street, a van with 4 or 5 people, paperwork .I had another women came to my door, girlfriend opened door called me from shop, she was poising as high school girl getting votes. i know all scams, lived here on this street over 30 years. i told her to leave, she called me a old bastard, she wasnt 16 was about 35 and pregant. when she called me that it went downhill from there, she called law on me. they asked me if i wanted her attested for tresspasing. i said no, just want her out my yard. .


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

forgive my spelling, no, i dont know how to use spellcheck


----------

